# Pandoras Box



## jjjimi84 (Mar 21, 2019)

I have been working on this for too long for comfort. Mine just oscillates wildly, kinda like a helicopter of noise and chainsaws. I have checked all caps and resistors and found that my board has c12 as 33n and the newer boards is 3n3, I swapped and still have the same issue. 

I am using op07 opamps instead of the LM308n because of availability but I cannot believe this would cause an issue. 

Any ideas?


----------



## music6000 (Mar 26, 2019)

The pedal will do what you describe in a sense if you have both Toggle Switches in The Down position.
It is in the FORBIDDEN mode, More of a Novelty thing going on than actual Overdrive, Distortion in the other Modes.
Have you tried the other positions listed below & still have the same crazy noise going on?.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 26, 2019)

I should have posted that i got it fixed, my board was missing a trace and i had to install a little jumper to get it working


----------



## music6000 (Mar 26, 2019)

Cool!
Next Pedal.


----------

